# I found long term relief!!



## Guest (Jan 23, 2000)

I just put a post up in the IBS message board that might be of great interest to some of you. I know how you feel and the thoughts that go through you head for i felt all of this myself. Now I am feeling like a new person again. Please go read the tread called" I found long term relief" dated 1-23 in IBS. Hope this helps.


----------

